# Looking for standard Poodle puppy breeder recommendations .....I live in Southern California....will travel to get puppy



## Bella2001 (May 31, 2019)

I currently have a three-year-old miniature poodle and would like to add to our family with a standard poodle puppy. I would really appreciate reputable breeder recommendations.

I'm interested in a breeder that does the proper health testing and has a good reputation for theirs dog's health and temperament.....thanks in advance.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Here are the breeders in California that I have on our poodle club's recommend breeder list:

Mary and Scott Olund – Cabernet – S – (415) 457-4648 - [email protected] – cabernetstandardpoodles.com

Julie Borst Reed – Tiara – S – La Jolla CA - (858) 488-9500 – tiarapoodles.com – [email protected]

There are other good ones. Contact your local poodle club or all-breed dog club for recommendations in your area.


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

Breeders Listed By Location Thread
This thread (started by @Rose n Poos ) has great information on choosing a breeder along with direct links for reputable breeders (listed by location) and links to parent clubs where you can find a contact for reputable breeders in your area. I hope this helps.


----------



## Bella2001 (May 31, 2019)

Johanna said:


> Here are the breeders in California that I have on our poodle club's recommend breeder list:
> 
> Mary and Scott Olund – Cabernet – S – (415) 457-4648 - [email protected] – cabernetstandardpoodles.com
> 
> ...


Thanks so much.....


----------



## Bella2001 (May 31, 2019)

Fluffy Poodle 4 said:


> Breeders Listed By Location Thread
> This thread (started by @Rose n Poos ) has great information on choosing a breeder along with direct links for reputable breeders (listed by location) and links to parent clubs where you can find a contact for reputable breeders in your area. I hope this helps.


I really appreciate your help....I will update u when I get my new family member....lol I’m so excited.


Fluffy Poodle 4 said:


> Breeders Listed By Location Thread
> This thread (started by @Rose n Poos ) has great information on choosing a breeder along with direct links for reputable breeders (listed by location) and links to parent clubs where you can find a contact for reputable breeders in your area. I hope this helps.


thanks appreciate your help.....


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I live in north San Diego County and after much research, I ended up going with Jacknic in Michigan. Kathy's practices and dogs best met my needs; I even waited two years for the "perfect" breeding.


----------

